# DaMayor's Rockin' Return to RFL



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeeze....Do I really want to do this again? 

Myehhhhh, what the hell. 

*Beginning Stats*

Height- 5'-10"
Weight- Obese
B.F.%- Higher than yours.

*Prelude*

Alright folks, DaMayor's in the mid 240's again....The restaurant biz is long gone,the new house is remodeled, the old house is ready to be sold, DaMayor is jobless.....Time to get back to work. No excuse for not working out.

*The Diet*

I will again be following Lyle McDonald's wonderful RFL plan. You people should know this by now, so I won't put anyone into a coma with a decription. Today, as for the rest of the week, I will be following a slightly modified version of the diet....this meaning that my fat intake is higher, and not closely monitored. Next week we will follow Lyle's plan to the letter. 

Please preface all questions or comments with, "DaMayor is my tuna consuming idol"....bowing is optional.


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

In b4 mercury poisioning lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> In b4 mercury poisioning lol



Please preface all questions or comments with, "DaMayor is my tuna consuming idol"....bowing is optional. 

Even though I think Tuna is still by far the most efficient food for this diet, hopefully we'll be able to balance our protein menu with a few chicken breasts and other, less metallic, seafood this time. My wife is going to be on the same diet, so I'm having to work a little harder on variety. Otherwise, she'll bail out in two weeks, lol.


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Please preface all questions or comments with, "DaMayor is my tuna consuming idol"....bowing is optional.
> 
> Even though I think Tuna is still by far the most efficient food for this diet, hopefully we'll be able to balance our protein menu with a few chicken breasts and other, less metallic, seafood this time. My wife is going to be on the same diet, so I'm having to work a little harder on variety. Otherwise, she'll bail out in two weeks, lol.



Ok ok.. da mayor is my tuna consuming idol.. happy? Lol
Tilapia, basa, and (can't remember at the moment, will add later) are great low merc fish options.

Thoughts\feelings on eggs? They keep me going some days


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Ok ok.. da mayor is my tuna consuming idol.. happy? Lol
> Tilapia, basa, and (can't remember at the moment, will add later) are great low merc fish options.
> 
> Thoughts\feelings on eggs? They keep me going some days



Oh yes, this diet has plenty of room for fish, et al. Tilapia, Haddock, Salmon, Swai, Whiting, Cod, Flounder..and all of their shellfish buddies. Although the seafood approach can get a bit pricey, later on in the diet it is well worth the expense. And eggs? I can put a hurtin' on some eggs. Unfortunately, on the RFL diet, since my fat intake is, like carb. intake, 20g or less per day, I have to forfeit the yolks....which sucks.


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Oh yes, this diet has plenty of room for fish, et al. Tilapia, Haddock, Salmon, Swai, Whiting, Cod, Flounder..and all of their shellfish buddies. Although the seafood approach can get a bit pricey, later on in the diet it is well worth the expense. And eggs? I can put a hurtin' on some eggs. Unfortunately, on the RFL diet, since my fat intake is, like carb. intake, 20g or less per day, I have to forfeit the yolks....which sucks.



Fat under 20? Gtfo. I need to read through that again


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fat under 20? Gtfo. I need to read through that again



You know, I think you're right. I fact, I don't remember where that number came from inititally. Built helped me set this diet up a while ago, and I don't recall our discussion obout the macros, although I'm sure she would only give solid advice based on my situation at the time......

Generally, this is the breakdown. (I'm doing this as a Cat 3 Dieter)
Based on 165lbs. LBM:
1g protein per lb. LBM=165g protein per lb./LBM (Minimum).....660 Calories
20g Fat (Max)= 180 Calories
20g Carbs. (max)= 80 Calories

Total Daily Cal.s=920

Either way, it worked like a charm the first time, so I'll bastardize Lyle's diet again, lol.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

*Inside DaMayor's Head...sorry if it's a little cramped.*

Reluctantly, I left my wife's office, dreading the thought of returning to the gym after another hiatus; another life-dictated, stress-induced, Holiday-bloated, Indolence-driven sabbatical.....I walked down the passage full of thin, aerobic-addicted types and made the turn which led to "the ramp", a stretch of hallway leading into the gym that was, and is, _the point of no return_. Once at the bottom, I quietly crept into the gym, passing the Nautilus machines and the treadmills, trying not to make eye contact with, or otherwise being noticed by, the people operating them.  Once in the safety of more familiar free-weight surroundings, I began the same routine I had months earlier....The *Routine Routine*. This is my "return to the gym" routine during which I half heartedly work my way through standard excercises, working as quickly as possible as not to be noticed, usually with too much weight,(or at least the amount I was lifting max four months ago, and shouldn???t be starting with now)  tremorous arms and what I perceive to be sub-par form. So, I methodically work my way through the routine routine, trying to concentrate???.trying to stay focused on my breathing and range of motion instead of the guilt-induced paranoia that makes me wonder if the woman at the adjacent station is ogling me because of the huge weights I???m lifting or because I look as ridiculous as the idiot curling the olly bar in the squat rack. Regardless of my delusion, this will later become my standard program with a little more enthusiasm...maybe. Pulls downs, Seated Rows, Hammer presses, DB Presses, leg extensions, and leg presses....and after I get irked with myself for being so apathetic, I'll get back into squats, deads, rack pulls and other lifts I know I _should_ be doing. So, as I have time and time again, I finish my routine much earlier than I think I should, get disgusted and limp back up the ramp, too absorbed in self disgust to notice the fatties and the soft skinnies running themselves to death on the treadmills. ???Well, that wasn???t entirely terrible???, I think to myself. ???After all, I am back on a very strict diet, and it has been a while since I???ve lifted?????????.???I???ve been dealing with a lot of things lately???the business, the new house, the old house, employment???.I  just didn???t have time???, I think to myself, as if listening to the good angel on my right shoulder. Somehow, this self consolation doesn???t ease my frustration.  Then, like clockwork, my inner motivational voice speaks out, ???Knock it off, Lardo. If you hadn???t of bailed out, you wouldn???t be going through this routine routine junk! Keep your diet on point, tighten up your program, stay focused and quit bellyaching! GirlieMahhhn!???  (My inner voice sometimes sounds like Schwarzenegger) 
So, here I go again. Following a rock-solid diet that I know works better than any other reduction plan I???ve ever attempted, re-designing my workout routine, using the experience and (hopeful)wisdom that comes from spending years in the gym in hopes of creating an injury free routine,  developing new recipes for tuna, and ready to see results.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

Assuming that no one (who has read any of this) has gone into a coma, drowned in their own tears after reading my sad narrative, or otherwise died laughing, I will Continue.

*Tweaking the Diet*

Today I will begin to tighten up my intake/macros. Up until now, I have allowed myself (for the benefit of my spouse, who is also doing the diet) a bit more fat than I normally would, and overlooked those smallish amounts of carbs that seem harmless enough, but are actually detremental...as compared to my previous experience with RFL. By weeks end, I will make relatively minor changes that will hopefully have a major impact on the efficiency an results of the diet. Examples: Egg whites instead of flavorful whole eggs, elimination of coffee creamer, no more teaspoon-fuls of peanut butter in the middle of the night....stuff like that. It all adds up, whether we wish to acknowledge it or not.

*Ego-less Training*

In the past (since I can recall) I have worked out thinking that one should push it to the limit, lift hard, go for the max. For the most part, this isn't entirely bad, and I will (in the future) continue to work and lift as hard as I can. However, I remind myself daily that while on this particular diet, it is acceptable NOT to push quite so hard. Firstly, as many of you low-carb dieters know, it is virtually impossible (at least psychologically) to maintain strength and stamina throughout a workout while on RFL, or any other diet that restricts calories and/or carbohydrate radically. Normally, my heart is in it, I'm focused, then I run out of gas halfway through the routine. This is a serious morale killer.
So, I am in the process of re-creating my routine. For the most part, I'll be doing the same excercises, adding a few more, but doing all with more control...and a little less weight. This should make my workouts a tad more efficient, and make better use of available energy. So, this week is all about moderate weight, good form, and completed workouts.


And that's as exciting as it will get up in here.......


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, so that workout sucked. 

This is to be expected during _week one_....always a challenge fueled by minimal energy, and always frustrating. But, since I already knew this, I'll keep my moaning and gnashing of teeth to a minimum.

*The Oddball Routine*

Tricep press close-grip 1x15 @ 100, 3x8 @ 140, 170, 190.
(because I forgot it the other day..pffft, slacker) 
Leg Press- 4x8 @ something, something else, more than something, and the entire stack. (Yuppie Nautilus Machine)
Leg Press- (Cybex Type)  1x15@ 320, 3x8@ 410, 500, 590.
Leg Extensions- 4x8 @ 90, 100, 110, 120.

*The Scale*

Is a lying piece of *Sh*...Oh, its only week one. 

*The Boring Narrative*

So, as usual, I know what to expect for this and next week. I also known that I will *never* be able to get my rhythm going during rush hour in the gym. This is the YMCA. Not entirely bad, but a lot of socializing and machine leaning going on. So, I will just plan workouts during non-peak hours, so I can stay focused a little more. Yada yada yada.....blah blah blah.

*Daily Intake*

968 Calories
37.3g Fat
8.1g Carbs.
137.9g Protein

Macros subject to change...I may lose my mind and consume a *whole egg*!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 22, 2012)

Macros on point....Workout tomorrow.

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 23, 2012)

*Today's Workout*

Warm Up- 10 minutes on recumbant bike, moderate resistance/speed
Lat Pulls (Med grip) w/u 1x12 @100, 3x8@110, 120, 140.
Tricep Press (Rope) w/u 1x12@90, 3x8@ 130,150,170
Cybex/Hammer Press w/u 1X12@90, 3x8@90, 140, 230 (going light/easy on the shoulder now)
Seated Rows (Nautilus) w/u 1x12@90, 2x8@180, 230, 1x8@ 270
DB Press w/u 1x12 @ 35, 3x8@ 45,55,65.
Close Grip Tricep press (V-bar) 3x8@ 160, 180, 190.
Curls (Nautilus/light work) 3x8 @ ?, ?, ? just working the bi's lightly.

All in all, not a bad workout. Stayed focused, deliberate and somewhat cautious R.O.M./form, didn't try to push too much weight. On this diet, this is as extreme as it should get. Energy levels stayed intact. Not having as much shoulder pain, although I will closely monitor this for quite a while. Did a lot more stretching pre-workout and during the workout....seemed to help. 

Super exciting Macronutient information to be posted at the end of the day. 

I know you can't wait...whooo.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

Down 8lbs. since last weeks weigh-in.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Today's Macro Numbers*

(Totals are projected, although all foods will be weighed to match the numbers.)

923 Calories
18.3g Fat
6.8g Carbs
178.3g Protein 

Light cardio (i.e.warm-up) and Leg work tomorrow. We should be back in the rack next week, and off of any machine-assisted lifts.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

*Edited*....becasuse I know you're all really into my journal....even if no one is responding.



DaMayor said:


> *Today's Macro Numbers*
> 
> (Totals are projected, although all foods will be weighed to match the numbers.)
> 
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 25, 2012)

*Daily Totals*

994 Calories
23.2g Fat
8.1g Carbs.
182.2g Protein 

Leg workout re-scheduled for tomorrow. Had a last minute call for a JOB INTERVIEW. Not sure why I put that in all caps...

Again, thank you for your continued input and support. I wouldn't be able to do this without my fellow IM'ers.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 27, 2012)

Since this journal began, we have lost 13lbs.

Thank you.


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Since this journal began, we have lost 13lbs.
> 
> Thank you.



Damn bro. Looks like I needa get my fat ass all over that lopl


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 30, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Damn bro. Looks like I needa get my fat ass all over that lopl



*WHAT'S THIS?* *A RESPONSE?*


Well, I'm sure most of it is water loss at this point. Although, most folks get a psychological boost out of the dramatic decrease on the scale, so it's all good. I weighed in today, and am still at the same "weight".

Diet's the same. We had a "high-fat weekend" (just increased fat intake slightly)just to take the edge off, but now we're back to the grind...until Superbowl Sunday, during which we will endulge in a very controlled "free meal" in the midst of people who will be eating like hogs, lol. 

Thanks for stopping by, Cgrant....I was getting ready to shut this journal down.


----------



## CG (Jan 30, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> *WHAT'S THIS?* *A RESPONSE?*
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure most of it is water loss at this point. Although, most folks get a psychological boost out of the dramatic decrease on the scale, so it's all good. I weighed in today, and am still at the same "weight".
> ...



Hahahaa, yeah, I'm still stalking your journal brother lol.

Everyone loves seeing a decrease on the scales, especially when you feel like you look better.

I perused rfl today, and I am working on getting the mrs interested as well (what broad doesn't LOVE a crash diet!?) Lol, you sir, are a testament to what lyle talks about, how if you follow it right, you will see ridiculous losses... how long are you runniung it for? 

Side note, who is the we you mention? Someone else doing it with you?

DON'T CLOSE THE DAMN JOURNAL, I'M 99% ON BOARD TO TRY RFL SOON! Lol

KEEP IT UP BROTHER!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 31, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Hahahaa, yeah, I'm still stalking your journal brother lol.Everyone loves seeing a decrease on the scales, especially when you feel like you look better.
> 
> I perused rfl today, and I am working on getting the mrs interested as well (what broad doesn't LOVE a crash diet!?) Lol, you sir, are a testament to what lyle talks about, how if you follow it right, you will see ridiculous losses... how long are you runniung it for?



I usually go for eight weeks at a time, or at least plan to take some sort of planned break (not necessarily a week or two like some do) at the eight week point. Since I'm a Cat3 dieter, metabolic issues are slighty less risky at this point.




> Side note, who is the we you mention? Someone else doing it with you?



I was *finally *able to convince my _wife_ to try the diet....but it wasn't easy. In the past, when I chose to go insanely strict with it, she didn't want anything to do with this diet...or me, lol...a straight tuna intake makes a guy less fun to be around on many levels, lol. So, I basically tweaked the diet for her, (at first) allowing a slightly higher fat intake (i.e. Flavor) and increasing the variety of vegetables. The only downfall is that I, in order to keep her on track, would have to prepare, cook & weigh her meals for her....kind of a drag, but if I didn't do it, she wouldn't. 



> DON'T CLOSE THE DAMN JOURNAL, I'M 99% ON BOARD TO TRY RFL SOON! Lol
> 
> KEEP IT UP BROTHER!



Alright.....since you're nearly on board, I'll keep the babbling journal open.

Thanks


----------



## CG (Mar 12, 2012)

and you disappeared..


----------

